# iPhone Touchscreen Flaw



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

When i think about it it's probably all touchscreen phones? Dunno. 

Anyway, I was wrapped up, hat, gloves, the lot and half way to work on foot due to snow when my iphone went off. One problem I immediately found was that you can't use one with gloves on!

Some I'm stood in the middle of the street trying to answer the phone with my nose looking like I'm licking the thing as you need to slide it across to answer! My gloves are tucked into my jacket etc so getting them off would be a mission!

Good thumb I didn't need to send a text!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

no because the iPhone has an capacitive-touch-screen system....


----------



## JasJab (Oct 27, 2007)

You need a pair of these :thumb:

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/10/25/agloves-capacitive-touch-screen-compatible-gloves-review/

Jas


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

or these which I bought last month for my Mrs's birthday.. http://uk.thenorthface.com/tnf-uk-en/etip-glove_3.html


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Noticed this yesterday too.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Get a HTC Desire and you wont have this problem :lol:

Also it's the same reason you cant use a stylus, pen or the end of your fingernail to use the screen.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

CJA Valeting said:


> Get a HTC Desire and you wont have this problem :lol:


Correct me if i'm wrong HTC Desire touchscreen yes??


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Same with my htc desire, mine works ok with gloves. Obviously not as accurate though.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep.

The novelty of 'touch screen' may appear great, but it falls on some major usability points, such as tactile response.

Touch screens for those with the herd mentality. Buttons for those who use their brains


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I have just purchased some conductive thread to sew into my gloves to over come this.

£1.99 from ebay and I don't get stuck with a shockingly bad pair of gloves at the same time!

It is a pain though but capacitive screens are far in advance of the resistive ones for response and accuracy so we'll only see more of it!


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

in a run down, some phones are heat sensitive and some are pressure, Heat like the iphones works a lot better as you do not have to be so ruff with the phone


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Have your earphones in listerning to music and you can answer your phone with the mic button..

Ive done the nose swipe before when washing the car and have gloves on....:wall:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## DeanC (Oct 28, 2008)

I found licking the end of glove works


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

gargreen7 said:


> in a run down, some phones are heat sensitive and some are pressure, Heat like the iphones works a lot better as you do not have to be so ruff with the phone


The Iphones screen is capacitive not 'heat' sensitive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitive_sensing


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Cant you ust glue some kind of 'dot' onto the fingertip of your glove? would that work?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

iPhone screens work still if you are wearing latex or vinyl gloves.....had to answer mine mid detail before and had no issues!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong HTC Desire touchscreen yes??


Yes but it's seems more responsive, I can wear my think gloves and it still works where as the iphone wont unless you take the gloves off.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

can you not just take your gloves off for a couple of seconds to answer your phone then put them back on? :tumbleweed:

Ryan


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The capacitive screens work through the change in electrical charge at the point you touch it. 

Hence why it works with you finger but with warm gloves on it obviously numbs that so you can't. 

Personally, for the amount of times I'd actually wear gloves I can live with it as it's probably the best touch screen device I've used. (The iPhone that is)


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> iPhone screens work still if you are wearing latex or vinyl gloves.....had to answer mine mid detail before and had no issues!


Mine doesnt and just rings answerphone does the answering..


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Use the hands free kit that came with it so you only have to push a button to answer calls. Another plus is that you can then also listen to music on your journey.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

tomah said:


> Yep.
> 
> The novelty of 'touch screen' may appear great, but it falls on some major usability points, such as tactile response.
> 
> Touch screens for those with the herd mentality. Buttons for those who use their brains


i have to agree.going from a g600 to a htc HD to a blackberry,im not sure i would go back to a full touch phone.they look nifty and have some lovely touches (who doesnt enjoy swiping there finger across the screen "minority report" style lol) but day in day out use i found it became a pain to text,navigate etc,but especially text.

i like the look of those etip gloves in white :argie: everyone seems to go black


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

tomah said:


> Yep.
> 
> The novelty of 'touch screen' may appear great, but it falls on some major usability points, such as tactile response.
> 
> Touch screens for those with the herd mentality. Buttons for those who use their brains


LOL, I should of commented on this earlier.

I think you'll find the iphone screen is far more sensitive than a single button on its own. Not only are buttons big, noisy and wear out but they only offer a limited amount of capabilities. A touch screen offers so much customisation in comparison I could start a whole new thread. The swype app is a perfect example.

I ask you to give me one more example of how a physical button is better than a touch screen!

And I won't even start on the last comment about brains... :l


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

As already posted the North Face E-Tip gloves are superb for the Iphone. You can drive with them on also.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

somouk said:


> I ask you to give me one more example of how a physical button is better than a touch screen!


When wearing gloves!


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Just buy a sausage

http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/11/south-korean-iphone-users-turn-to-sausages-as-a-cold-weather-me/


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

ardandy said:


> When wearing gloves!


One more... That means other than the current issue being discussed. I didn't think I'd have to spell it out


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I added the smiley for ironic affect as I was the OP. 

When typing a sneaky text in a meeting? Holding it under the table sort of thing?

For someone visually impaired? 

Women with long fingernails. 

When wearing gloves!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

somouk said:


> One more... That means other than the current issue being discussed. I didn't think I'd have to spell it out


the actual "feel" of knowing you have touched a button, i really missed that when i went to the htc.touch really is the most underrated sense of the lot.

text typing turned into a bit of "i never bloody pressed that button" situation for me.you would be typing out on the predictive and the word you were typing just went off track.

the need to clean the screen is a pain in the ****,from fingerprints to facial smear.

in bright light it can be hard to make out icons etc,and when your entire screen is one big mirror its a bit of a pain.

forget about one handed texting.

i do think that touch screens have there advantages,im not totally against the technology.i just dont think its there yet as a replacement to buttons. a half touch half button phone would be the way to go imho.i dont mean the BB torch thing either lol.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I can text with one hand on my desire, gloves no problem, it vibrates when you press a button so you know you pressed it. Each sort of phone has its plus points, never understood blackberries though.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> I can text with one hand on my desire, gloves no problem, it vibrates when you press a button so you know you pressed it. Each sort of phone has its plus points, never understood blackberries though.


quite the game of post tennis we have going mate lol.i bet you its not the same speed you could text at or as accurate as a button phone though.

so every button press vibrates ? jesus you must shake like Muhammed ali after a few emails and texts lol.

i like the blackberry for a few reasons,the battery life is excellent,i charge it twice a week at most where as my htc was an every night job two days with very minimal use at best.

the speed of receiving emails cant be bested imho.

its also very easy in the pocket compared to the big touch screens

the camera is pretty good for what it is,but i just want a phone to be a phone.i dont need an mp3 player,a digicamera that can manipulate pics or a games console.too many phones try to be a jack of all trade and turn out to be a master of none imho.

gaming on the BB sucks,unless you like puzzles etc,the internet surfing is useable but with such a small screen its not got a chance against the big screen boys,and im not overly fussed on the speed it takes to boot up from a dead start,all smartphones take there time to be fair.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Everyone at my work used to have Bberrys.

Then at renewal time (employee's choice) everyone now has a mixture of iPhone/Android. Although going online with them is something our job sometimes requires and is a big help. The bb's were crap at this so got ditched.

Before 3G-wifi was everywhere bberry's were great but now I can't see the advantage of them as even a basic phone can get email now and not have to pay £5 p/m extra for blackberry services! (assuming thats still the same).


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

silverback said:


> quite the game of post tennis we have going mate lol.i bet you its not the same speed you could text at or as accurate as a button phone though.
> 
> so every button press vibrates ? jesus you must shake like Muhammed ali after a few emails and texts lol.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on a lot of your points like battery life, although plugging it in while i sleep is hardly a hardship.
The vibrate for key presses is very subtle.
Why do you say the speed of receieving emails cant be bested, i dont see how my desire could be any faster i can send an email on my pc and literally no more than 4 seconds later my phone has it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> I agree with you on a lot of your points like battery life, although plugging it in while i sleep is hardly a hardship.
> The vibrate for key presses is very subtle.
> Why do you say the speed of receieving emails cant be bested, i dont see how my desire could be any faster i can send an email on my pc and literally no more than 4 seconds later my phone has it.


when i set my mates iphone 4 account up for him (he is awfull with that kind of thing) i tested the email receiving just out of interest and it wasnt as quick as my BB at notifying me i had received an email.charging whilst asleep is no hardship,your absolutely right,but the amount of times i had forgotten to charge it up at home and it had died on me was quite often.in the end i needed to get an incar charger and an extra home one just for taking away on business as if i was away for the weekend etc the battery just wouldnt last.



ardandy said:


> Before 3G-wifi was everywhere bberry's were great but now I can't see the advantage of them as even a basic phone can get email now and not have to pay £5 p/m extra for blackberry services! (assuming thats still the same).


there isnt a £5 extra charge a month mate.not on mine anyway.for me the touch screens are just to big for carrying around in suits and trouser pockets etc,and i definitely wouldnt want to take one out if i was drinking lol.


----------

